# tegu enclosure ?



## Julio C Garcia (May 18, 2011)

im just wondering if you could house 2 tegus one male and one female together as babies and as adults all year long :huh:


----------



## Toby_H (May 19, 2011)

It can be done, and some do it... but there definitely is a risk involved...

If for some reason there is a conflict between the two, something very bad can happen before you get a chance to address it. Also if you address it in time, you do not have a second enclosure to house the other animal. 

In my opinion it is MUCH more responsible to have two seperate enclosures and only let them interact under supervision. I believe to responsibly house two Tegus together you have to provide a VERY large enclosure that allows ample room for one Tegu to retreat from the other.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 19, 2011)

I've got 2 that are housed together right now. I was under the impression they were female and when I got them a month ago they were pretty small so I thought I had a few months to really get it all squared away.. I should have known better, they're growing like weeds and one of them is a male. The male has recently become cage/food aggressive and I'm going to end up separating them sooner rather than later. I don't plan to breed them and I don't want there to be fights or injuries. 
I agree that it is much more responsible to have an extra enclosure, if not one already built than the funds and ability to make one very quickly. The two that are housed together are in a 7.5 x 5 x 3.5 ft enclosure and it has been a great size for them so far. 
I've read that generally males are easier to house than females, I'm not entirely sure why its just what I've read. If you do not plan to breed them I would separate the female once you notice sperm plugs, breeding behaviors or before 2 yrs of age.

That being said, I've also got a third tegu, another male. He has been housed alone his whole life (all of one year lol) and he's perfectly fine. Are you wanting to house them together to save space, money or is just a curiosity question?


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 19, 2011)

I would plan for two enclosures. I would worry about when they matured enough for the male to want to mate with her, especially if you do not want babies or she does not want to mate or is not old enough too. Sounds stressful to me. I think as babies they might be ok but I don't think they can be sexed until they reach a certain size so you could have two males or 2 females. I have a 3 foor red and a 2 1/2 foot b&w I have been introducing them to eachother and my red is constanty trying to dominate the other one. I have also heard housing two females together can be difficult also. Have your mind prepared that you will probably need ttwo enclosures when they grow up that way it is not a scramble if you have to seperate them.


----------



## TheTeguGurl (May 19, 2011)

I house a male and female together and there both of adult age.. but the male was a rescue and is a special needs baby..


----------



## Julio C Garcia (May 22, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I've got 2 that are housed together right now. I was under the impression they were female and when I got them a month ago they were pretty small so I thought I had a few months to really get it all squared away.. I should have known better, they're growing like weeds and one of them is a male. The male has recently become cage/food aggressive and I'm going to end up separating them sooner rather than later. I don't plan to breed them and I don't want there to be fights or injuries.
> I agree that it is much more responsible to have an extra enclosure, if not one already built than the funds and ability to make one very quickly. The two that are housed together are in a 7.5 x 5 x 3.5 ft enclosure and it has been a great size for them so far.
> I've read that generally males are easier to house than females, I'm not entirely sure why its just what I've read. If you do not plan to breed them I would separate the female once you notice sperm plugs, breeding behaviors or before 2 yrs of age.
> 
> That being said, I've also got a third tegu, another male. He has been housed alone his whole life (all of one year lol) and he's perfectly fine. Are you wanting to house them together to save space, money or is just a curiosity question?



i hostly was just curious because i seen in youtube videos housing their tegus together.. either way i know If i get two i have to built a huge enclosure 10ftx4ftx4ft l.w.h so i rather built two that are around 7ftx3ftx3ft l.w.h and stack them on top of each other. and money wise if i house them together i might pay more futher down the road on vets if they get injure so rather keep them seperate and happy and just put them together for a while if i decide to breed them.


----------



## Rhetoric (May 22, 2011)

Yeah its really nice to have them stacked, I would make sure the frame of the enclosures are pretty sturdy. Also, depending on your living situation its a lot easier to move and have a 7ft vs a 10ft lol. I'm glad you realize the possible vet costs if you did house them together. For the most part they are solitary animals in the wild, I read somewhere that they sometimes hibernate or brumate in groups, I haven't been able to re-find that information but I'm still looking lol.


----------



## Julio C Garcia (May 22, 2011)

i didnt knew that its pretty cool .Next year I plan to get a male red tegu and im undecided if i want a female all american or a female blue tegu wich one do you guys think I should get ?


----------

